# Yay Area Ride - Solstice May 26th



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Calling all Yay Area Riders: (mrpercussive, foggy, dogon etc.)

We are scheduling a Yay Area ride, at the one and only Solstice. 

Saturday May 26th, 2007 around noonish.

RSVP for this crackin ride.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

I'll try and be there. Its a bit early to see what else is going on, but hopefully my bike is here by then and all that good stuff.

EDIT: Nevermind, if my bike is ready I will be up in the Deep Gnar Cal at Weaverville for the Gravity Day Race.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

matt said:


> I'll try and be there. Its a bit early to see what else is going on, but hopefully my bike is here by then and all that good stuff.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, if my bike is ready I will be up in the Deep Gnar Cal at Weaverville for the Gravity Day Race.


Stop Posting and Ship my Helmet SON.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

matt said:


> I'll try and be there. Its a bit early to see what else is going on, but hopefully my bike is here by then and all that good stuff.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, if my bike is ready I will be up in the Deep Gnar Cal at Weaverville for the Gravity Day Race.


Stop Posting and Ship my Helmet SON.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

i'll most probably be there...


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

matt said:


> I will be up in the Deep Gnar Cal at Weaverville for the Gravity Day Race.


dam strait


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you looking to meet at Java Hut or top of the hill


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

dont know, i never make the rides


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> dont know, i never make the rides


Guess that means your going to be there ayy.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Guess that means your going to be there ayy.


i hope, well i was at CHDH that sorta counts


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Are you looking to meet at Java Hut or top of the hill


Top of the hill, I live on the opposite side of the mountain that you guys usually go up...

I'll go out to lunch or chill in fairfax though.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Top of the hill, I live on the opposite side of the mountain that you guys usually go up...
> 
> I'll go out to lunch or chill in fairfax though.


I should be able to make it, it's on the calander. 

You should check with supermachete about hooking up for the ride up & back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

a post ride Dirt jump session perhaps?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll try to make it... paintballeer you need a ride?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I'll try to make it... paintballeer you need a ride?


I was just thinking you guys should hook up & join the ride. :drumroll:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> I should be able to make it, it's on the calander.
> 
> You should check with supermachete about hooking up for the ride up & back. :thumbsup:


I live in Lucas Valley which is sort of on the North East valley looking from the top of Alta Loma. We have our own way of getting to the top, we drive our cars to the top of George Lucas's new place, peep the new movies, then hike up to Solstice which takes about half an hour.

If we could get a ride back to the Valley, that would be killer.

I'm looking forward to finally meeting dogon...don't sell me a versus though.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

I'll be rolling up from the north side as well, and may leave a car on the other side prior to the ride. raptordude pm me when your in town, we'll go for a ride. my house backs up to openspace......lots.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> I live in Lucas Valley which is sort of on the North East valley looking from the top of Alta Loma. We have our own way of getting to the top, we drive our cars to the top of George Lucas's new place, peep the new movies, then hike up to Solstice which takes about half an hour.
> 
> If we could get a ride back to the Valley, that would be killer.
> 
> I'm looking forward to finally meeting dogon...don't sell me a versus though.


That is why you need to hook up with supermachete, your neighbors dude!! 

If you rode a Versus you would be super fast but your education is more important now, we'll get you later when the time is right.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> That is why you need to hook up with supermachete, your neighbors dude!!
> 
> If you rode a Versus you would be super fast but your education is more important now, we'll get you later when the time is right.


Oh yeah thats right, Machete rides a VPFree with a totem I think? And you met my friend Zephyr at the Graveyard jumps.

Dude, me and my good buddies are riding a lot this summer, I'll for sure and get your cell number and hit you up...but first we need to figure out how we're gonna figure out our ride situation.

Anyway, mark the date and tell your friends! I want to make this a big ol' group ride.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds like fun. Any info or websites on Solstice?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

X-Vert said:


> Sounds like fun. Any info or websites on Solstice?


It doesn't exist you need to ride with to know where


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Yay Area?....Too much Mac Dre.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

Nuthin' wrong wit da hyphy!

Damn can't make it. Got a wedding to go to.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I'll try to make it... paintballeer you need a ride?


i might be in tahoe, thats the rob, but will see when closer


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Yay Area?....Too much Mac Dre.


What do you think were listening to on the car ride up...?


----------



## ninjaman (Jun 6, 2006)

id go but i got a busted hose on the stinky..


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ninjaman said:


> id go but i got a busted hose on the stinky..


Which hose F or R  What brand brakes.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Maybe, I'll be back from Costa Rica on the 25th. It'll be two weeks with out a bike to ride. Depends if I can sneak away from the little woman.

Any one want to meet at the Java Hut? Not sure if I remember were the trail head is?:idea:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Tim F. said:


> Maybe, I'll be back from Costa Rica on the 25th. It'll be two weeks with out a bike to ride. Depends if I can sneak away from the little woman.
> 
> Any one want to meet at the Java Hut? Not sure if I remember were the trail head is?:idea:


I always leave from the Java Hut, we'll have to keep in touch :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I'll do my best to stay in touch:thumbsup: I'll be on vacation from 5/9 to 5/25, in Costa Rica, so internet access might be limited. I'll try and at least leave a message early Saturday morning,if I can make it or not. I'm thinking the GF will be glad to get me out the house so that she can sleep late, but she might have other plans for me as well. And those young guys think they have it rough with parents....just wait till their "shacked up" or married.:yesnod:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Just so we're on the same page...

We're meeting at the VERY TOP of "Alta Loma" (Before Solstice) at 12:00 P.M.

Does anyone have a problem with this? Or prefer a different time? Or should we crash my house and have a huge BBQ and play Gears of War?

Lemme Know.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll see if I can show. Maybe, maybe not. If i do I'll bring my *****en ass camera and some film.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

supermachete said:


> I'll be rolling up from the north side as well, and may leave a car on the other side prior to the ride. raptordude pm me when your in town, we'll go for a ride. my house backs up to openspace......lots.


I should be ready to ride the 24th of May.

My last Final is on the 23rd :crazy:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> I'll see if I can show. Maybe, maybe not. If i do I'll bring my *****en ass camera and some film.


You & the Rapdude film crew extraordinaire dang we could probibly do a night ride with all the camera flash. :lol: :lol:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Just so we're on the same page...
> 
> We're meeting at the VERY TOP of "Alta Loma" (Before Solstice) at 12:00 P.M.
> 
> ...


VERY TOP IS ON leave room for my helicopter landing


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> VERY TOP IS ON leave room for my helicopter landing


do u do picks ups?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Does any one have teaser pics of the ride  

Just wondering


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> do u do picks ups?


No i have a van


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Does any one have teaser pics of the ride
> 
> Just wondering


Rapdude has the vid. :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Does any one have teaser pics of the ride
> 
> Just wondering


Dang lazzyy Rap www.rfs.thrillnetwork.net/NBDH2.mov


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah thanks for posting the video...:thumbsup: 

Study up, cause were gonna rip it (Minus that gnar fall).

And video crew? Nuh uh...this is strictly a gnar fest.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> You & the Rapdude film crew extraordinaire dang we could probibly do a night ride with all the camera flash. :lol: :lol:


Yeah my cam is so flashin its gonna replace the sun! Blah!

Anyway I'm not in cause I have no means of getting down from Fort ****. Ooops did I say Fort ****? I meant For Bragg hahaha. Anywho I can be down thew weekend before but not the 26th haha. Who wants to get filmed on the weekend preceding?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Yeah thanks for posting the video...:thumbsup:
> 
> Study up, cause were gonna rip it (Minus that gnar fall).
> 
> And video crew? Nuh uh...this is strictly a gnar fest.


:idea: How them brake lines routed, still waving in the breeze. :eekster:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> Yeah my cam is so flashin its gonna replace the sun! Blah!
> 
> Anyway I'm not in cause I have no means of getting down from Fort ****. Ooops did I say Fort ****? I meant For Bragg hahaha. Anywho I can be down thew weekend before but not the 26th haha. Who wants to get filmed on the weekend preceding?


Possibly a Dominican ride on Sat 19th, not as far a drive as Soultis for both of us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> :idea: How them brake lines routed, still waving in the breeze. :eekster:


Uh, they're okay? I have yet to snag anything..I mean if you wanna cut em, bleed em, and route them for me all for a price of $0.00 then I may have to take you up on that deal.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Uh, they're okay? I have yet to snag anything..I mean if you wanna cut em, bleed em, and route them for me all for a price of $0.00 then I may have to take you up on that deal.


Trail side is cut & route only, no bleed. I offered, you come over i'll set them up proper N/C. 
From what i remember you could remove 1 bolt on the shock, drop the hose under then cut & reinstall at master with no fluid leak & have about 5 feet of extra hose left over.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Trail side is cut & route only, no bleed. I offered, you come over i'll set them up proper N/C.
> From what i remember you could remove 1 bolt on the shock, drop the hose under then cut & reinstall at master with no fluid leak & have about 5 feet of extra hose left over.


You buying lunch on Saturday? The Albertsons I used to go to closed...there goes my 1.99 Ceaser Wrap.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> You buying lunch on Saturday? The Albertsons I used to go to closed...there goes my 1.99 Ceaser Wrap.


Most likely grab a burrito for the ride to Fairfax. :yesnod:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Most likely grab a burrito for the ride to Fairfax. :yesnod:


I may have to get a Burrito, and then eat it as I am driven back to my car via supermachete and bumping Mac Dre.

Supermachete, we should set something up early....I can drive you up to the top of Big Rock and that eliminates like 1/2 the hike.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> I may have to get a Burrito, and then eat it as I am driven back to my car via supermachete and bumping Mac Dre.
> 
> Supermachete, we should set something up early....I can drive you up to the top of Big Rock and that eliminates like 1/2 the hike.


You sux :ciappa:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> You sux :ciappa:


If my friend can borrow his Dads Tundra maybe I can cram you in the trunk. :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

All I know is that Im making it up there some how. I'll prob most likly be driving. I can carry one comfortably. How long a drive is it from the east bay?


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

ill get the tundra, dont even worry about it


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> All I know is that Im making it up there some how. I'll prob most likly be driving. I can carry one comfortably. How long a drive is it from the east bay?


Map to this destination we will be in the parking lot across the street near the Java Hut about a 1/6 block up. 

137 center blvd, fairfax, ca., 94930


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> If my friend can borrow his Dads Tundra maybe I can cram you in the trunk. :thumbsup:


I could work on my tan laying in the bed of Thudra.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

ledzepp4life said:


> ill get the tundra, dont even worry about it


Aight nice Cody...we might be able to get a ride back to our cars by supermachete...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Aight nice Cody...we might be able to get a ride back to our cars by supermachete...


I believe he charges $10 per head.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

how many in your rig raptor dude? I have an element w/3 bike thule on the roof. and can fit another full bike in the back. in order to fit 4 bikies one seat has to go, unless I get a hitch mount by then. dogon, I'll have freinds in town on the 19th, but give me a shout if you hit up the jumps.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

supermachete said:


> how many in your rig raptor dude? I have an element w/3 bike thule on the roof. and can fit another full bike in the back. in order to fit 4 bikies one seat has to go, unless I get a hitch mount by then. dogon, I'll have freinds in town on the 19th, but give me a shout if you hit up the jumps.


Bring them out to play. :rockon:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

supermachete said:


> how many in your rig raptor dude? I have an element w/3 bike thule on the roof. and can fit another full bike in the back. in order to fit 4 bikies one seat has to go, unless I get a hitch mount by then. dogon, I'll have freinds in town on the 19th, but give me a shout if you hit up the jumps.


Don't quite know yet, I should be able to drive 4 up with bikes...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Aight, less than a week away, just reminding everyone:

12:00 PM at the top.

No endorsing Versus on our ride.

Ride Fast.

I will be driving 3 people and bikes to the grafitti rock next to George Lucas's place, and will be hiking up the back. (Rolling my new Sportworks T2!). Supermachete, we gotta work out ride stuff early, if not its all cool, its not that far back to my place.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

new bike is on thursday, I should be ready. waiting on wife for clearance. Coming from deep east bay, so if I can come, I will offer up up some transport to there and back.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Versus all the way!!!! 

Im still in, knee should be much better by then. :thumbsup:


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

cant make it, im workin that day...memorial day weekend right.....doh no weekends off lately. Got to pay for thoes bikes.....


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> cant make it, im workin that day...memorial day weekend right.....doh no weekends off lately. Got to pay for thoes bikes.....


:madman: It's tough to be young :devil:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

On Lucas Valley Road? Big Rock or past there, actually near his "ranch"???



Raptordude said:


> Aight, less than a week away, just reminding everyone:
> 
> 12:00 PM at the top.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

You guys meeting up at the top @ 12 via Loma Alta by Big Rock or up Gunshot?

Hit it today, riding up Gunshot is not fun.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> On Lucas Valley Road? Big Rock or past there, actually near his "ranch"???


You bringing your smilin face to join us


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

baycat said:


> You guys meeting up at the top @ 12 via Loma Alta by Big Rock or up Gunshot?
> 
> Hit it today, riding up Gunshot is not fun.


The top :madman: You know where that is. If you & Raptordude show up it will be a double ghost ride :eekster::eekster:


----------



## giant alameda rider (Apr 5, 2006)

Ebfree, me and possible others will be attending. Dogonfr want to meet up at the bottom and hike up to the top? I don't remember the entire way.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> You bringing your smilin face to join us


I don't think I am making the 250 mile drive that weekend! But in the next few months yes. We are also trying to make a few CHDH........ I want to ride when in Marin though again. And maybe shoot some pics.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> I don't think I am making the 250 mile drive that weekend! But in the next few months yes. We are also trying to make a few CHDH........ I want to ride when in Marin though again. And maybe shoot some pics.


Your definitely a worthy person to shoot pic's So make the drive up, i'll buy you a burrito!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

giant alameda rider said:


> Ebfree, me and possible others will be attending. Dogonfr want to meet up at the bottom and hike up to the top? I don't remember the entire way.


That would be awesome, ya we can meet in the parking lot like last time. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :drumroll:


----------



## giant alameda rider (Apr 5, 2006)

What time would you want to meet?


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

AYYYY GRANT, ill be home friday morning ready to shred gb friday afternoon. i wanna go to this thing fo shos. if i get my shock fixed ill be on the v10 if not ill be crusin on the bullit. ill pay some of your gas if you wanna drive me and my brother. we can talk about it friday and set something up.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

i should be down for the ride too... btw... bring short handlebars or carbonfiber knuckles... i've punched those trees quite a few times now... hahahaha


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

giant alameda rider said:


> What time would you want to meet?


We need to be at the top to meet Casper the friendly Raptordude so we should meet at about 10:00 Java Hut :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> i should be down for the ride too... btw... bring short handlebars or carbonfiber knuckles... i've punched those trees quite a few times now... hahahaha


Are you going


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Are you going


most probably... will let you know by thursday...


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> :madman: It's tough to be young :devil:


But hella fun.

Have a good ride girls!


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

damn, can't make it. gotta wedding to attend.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dude... i got my sisters graduation... if i can make it, you guys have no excuse... XD


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> dude... i got my sisters graduation... if i can make it, you guys have no excuse... XD


Ya & your knees are all bloody from the pleading.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Ya & your knees are all bloody from the pleading.


still got that chunk of flesh missing there. It still hurts but i got more flexibility in it now. Though i dont think i can put on pads just yet and i gotta wear lycras... hahahahahahaha


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> still got that chunk of flesh missing there. It still hurts but i got more flexibility in it now. Though i dont think i can put on pads just yet and i gotta wear lycras... hahahahahahaha


Who needs pads  there over rated. :thumbsup:

Let me know if your riding, desmo0341 & me are trying to work out a car pool.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Who needs pads  there over rated. :thumbsup:
> 
> Let me know if your riding, desmo0341 & me are trying to work out a car pool.


pads give me balls... XD


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Who needs pads  there over rated. :thumbsup:
> 
> Let me know if your riding, desmo0341 & me are trying to work out a car pool.


I've rolled Solstice no pads numerous times, but shinpads are the bare minimum for the most part.

Ugh I'm really looking forward to this. I am ATTEMPTING to study at the library right now, but the damn MTBR shortcut button is hard to resist.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> I've rolled Solstice no pads numerous times, but shinpads are the bare minimum for the most part.
> 
> Ugh I'm really looking forward to this. I am ATTEMPTING to study at the library right now, but the damn MTBR shortcut button is hard to resist.


i'm suppsoed to be doing ear training at the lab right now too... but yeap... that mtbr link is just too tempting... hahahahahahahaha


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

mtbr is always to tempting. haha. ive got an engineering architecture test tomorrow, speech Wednesday and physics midterm thursday. my v10's sitting next to me with a blown shock saying fix me, while my mind cant get off riding my bullit for the first time in like 3 months this weekend. cant wait. this place looks cool. how hard will it be to ride up the whole thing?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

SJensen said:


> mtbr is always to tempting. haha. ive got an engineering architecture test tomorrow, speech Wednesday and physics midterm thursday. my v10's sitting next to me with a blown shock saying fix me, while my mind cant get off riding my bullit for the first time in like 3 months this weekend. cant wait. this place looks cool. how hard will it be to ride up the whole thing?


Ride up? Who rides up?

We're shuttling like 1/2 of the way up because we are too cool for school.


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> Ride up? Who rides up?
> 
> We're shuttling like 1/2 of the way up because we are too cool for school.


haha. ill ride what i can then. ive been doing nothing but hike-a-bikes since december here in SLO, but been spinning at the gym daily so i need to ride UP STUFF. will see how that goes though...


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

Anyone wanna lend me a bike, my sunday might be outta commish. selling the 5th element and getting a dhx so it might not be here by then


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> I don't think I am making the 250 mile drive that weekend! But in the next few months yes. We are also trying to make a few CHDH........ I want to ride when in Marin though again. And maybe shoot some pics.


what a drive. but it would be sweet to see u at a CHDH

back on subject now. im in tahoe  with family. so no go i need to ride though


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SJensen said:


> mtbr is always to tempting. haha. ive got an engineering architecture test tomorrow, speech Wednesday and physics midterm thursday. my v10's sitting next to me with a blown shock saying fix me, while my mind cant get off riding my bullit for the first time in like 3 months this weekend. cant wait. this place looks cool. how hard will it be to ride up the whole thing?


Which way are you going up


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> pads give me balls... XD


mine will be huge then, I wil be trying out the FF and the Pressure suit.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> mine will be huge then, I wil be trying out the FF and the Pressure suit.


You're really gonna wear a pressure suit? Dang....I've never worn any upper body protection on Solstice, I always wear the Full Face though.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

just got it, hasn't been worn, figure i should try it out.


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

desmo what did you get


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

desmo13 said:


> mine will be huge then, I wil be trying out the FF and the Pressure suit.


i'll be coming with one too if i do... XD


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> You're really gonna wear a pressure suit? Dang....I've never worn any upper body protection on Solstice, I always wear the Full Face though.


Nothing wrong with one, as you get older you respect the fact if you bail you can stand back up without leaving a deposit to the ground. :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ledzepp4life said:


> Anyone wanna lend me a bike, my sunday might be outta commish. selling the 5th element and getting a dhx so it might not be here by then


Where you comming from 

Depending on how we transport i have a Ibex Atlas 5in travel bike you can barrow.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Where you comming from
> 
> Depending on how we transport i have a Ibex Atlas 5in travel bike you can barrow.


He lives close to me, but he says he'll be overnighting the DHX.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> He lives close to me, but he says he'll be overnighting the DHX.


If he's a friend of your thats cool. If there is any prob he is welcome to the Atlas. :cornut:


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

ledzepp4life said:


> desmo what did you get


661 sp-2 pressure suit, and a 661 Charger Helmet


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

desmo13 said:


> 661 sp-2 pressure suit, and a 661 Charger Helmet


Rock n roll, yikes, rip n shred :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Rock n roll, yikes, rip n shred :thumbsup:


I am sporting Shin Pads and my Deviant.

Body Armor? Psh, I can flow that trail, I did no pads a few times.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> I am sporting Shin Pads and my Deviant.
> 
> Body Armor? Psh, I can flow that trail, I did no pads a few times.


I gotz the knee/shin & XC Bell :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> I gotz the knee/shin & XC Bell :thumbsup:


You're old though, you need all the padding you can get...wanna wear all my hockey gear...including gloves?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> You're old though, you need all the padding you can get...wanna wear all my hockey gear...including gloves?


:lol::lol::lol::lol:rft:rft:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

any one for Dirt jumps after?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

ddang... sisters graduation partty in sf... cant make it... oh well... last week i see my sister...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> ddang... sisters graduation partty in sf... cant make it... oh well... last week i see my sister...


Dude can we come to the graduation party? Will there be uh...ya know .


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> Dude can we come to the graduation party? Will there be uh...ya know .


BOOZEEE??!!!! can we come poh??!!! hook it up broham


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SJensen said:


> BOOZEEE??!!!! can we come poh??!!! hook it up broham


:nono: You boyz are to young to be thinking like that :nono:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

And your too damn old!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> And your too damn old!


Im of prime boozin age :cornut:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> And your too damn old!


Dude when I'm 50 my kids sport isn't going to be Biking, its going to be bringing me beers while I sit back in my recliner and watch TV.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

So I won't be heading to Weaverville until late Saturday night or Sunday morning...

I think I'm gonna go to this.

Where are you meeting, and at what time? This thread is confusing me... haha


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

matt said:


> So I won't be heading to Weaverville until late Saturday night or Sunday morning...
> 
> I think I'm gonna go to this.
> 
> Where are you meeting, and at what time? This thread is confusing me... haha


There are 2 different ways to go. You can meet up with Rapdude & do the short climb up or meet in the parking lot in Fairfax by the Java Hut. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

matt said:


> So I won't be heading to Weaverville until late Saturday night or Sunday morning...
> 
> I think I'm gonna go to this.
> 
> Where are you meeting, and at what time? This thread is confusing me... haha


There is the Hyphy Way, and the Un-Hyphy way.

Hyphy Way: Meet at the Dixie School Parking lot and depending on how many people we have going the Hyphy way then we may have to use 2 cars. But we drive up half way on the backside then hike up the rest. I can carry 3 bikes and 3 people. My friend I think can borrow his Dad's Tundra, so we could do that. Note: We will/should be listening to Mac Dre on the ride up.

UnHyphy Way: Dogon's Javahut and mega hike way .

Let me know and I can give you directions 

We'll leave the parking lot about 11 AM.

AND I'M DONE WITH SCHOOL. My last final was a biatch.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> AND I'M DONE WITH SCHOOL. My last final was a biatch.


:band: Congratzzzz :band:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> :band: Congratzzzz :band:


Just spent the night tuning my bike and ATTEMPTING Tubeless for the 2nd time, and didn't work.

Installed the new roadie cassette.

It's gonna be a fun ride on Saturday .


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

I'll be leaving a car at the hut in the early am. I can bring 2-3 people back with me. how many in your rig raptor? room for one more? otherwise I'll have someone drop me off. be stoked if you can make it matt. the jumps are fun right now.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

We could possibly fit another person should my friend take the Tundra.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Jumps... how much for private lessons! teach me confidence on the doubles so I can nail it at the CHDH.

Dogonfr, are we going hyphy or non?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

desmo13 said:


> Jumps... how much for private lessons! teach me confidence on the doubles so I can nail it at the CHDH.
> 
> Dogonfr, are we going hyphy or non?


hyphy - that way you need enough vehicles to get to the trail then enough vehicles to get you back to your 1st vehicles.

Non - you start at Java Hut & end at Java Hut.

I like the Non it's allot easier on the juggling, zero. It does have some climbing but it makes the whole trip worth it & no jungling. I have done it on a 45lb SC Supa Ate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

start on the small ones and work your way up. they are not far from the ride.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

I might be doing this ride if I can get my e13 DRS on between work now and when this is going down.

Does anybody have an extra spot in their truck for myself and the Banshee? I don't mind paying for gas and I can meet you somewhere in the east bay...


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

edit: somehow forgot to order my front Code from BTI...

goddangit! Looks like I won't be rockin this ride...unless it's on the hardtail...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Actually Supermachete I think for sure we can fit you and Matt if my friend gets the Tundra.


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

do any of you guys have a 450 or 450 lb spring for a 7.875x2.25 fox coil? somethin for a 2.25, 2.35, 2.5 would prob work. may still make this, but dont wanna be riding a hardtail, need a softer spring after getting the shock pushed


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

I have a 400lb from a vp-free if that works


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

soo jealous...


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

supermachete said:


> I have a 400lb from a vp-free if that works


what size shocks do they run? if its 2.75 i have one already, and need a 2.5


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

let me jump on the spring band-wagon. I am sure my spring might be a wee bit not up to task of me. it is a 2.75x300, I weigh 220+ loaded. Are these things in stock somewhere, and what would you think I need?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> let me jump on the spring band-wagon. I am sure my spring might be a wee bit not up to task of me. it is a 2.75x300, I weigh 220+ loaded. Are these things in stock somewhere, and what would you think I need?


You should get a 500 lb spring. I weigh 180 and ride a 400 and its perfect.

I like how this thread is like 6 pages long and we've been discussin pretty much anything under the sun.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> You should get a 500 lb spring. I weigh 180 and ride a 400 and its perfect.
> 
> I like how this thread is like 6 pages long and we've been discussin pretty much anything under the sun.


Dont look up


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

desmo13 said:


> let me jump on the spring band-wagon. I am sure my spring might be a wee bit not up to task of me. it is a 2.75x300, I weigh 220+ loaded. Are these things in stock somewhere, and what would you think I need?


I have a 700X2.30 :eekster:


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

wow, if I should be on a 500, but get a 700, then I can drink more beer!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

desmo13 said:


> wow, if I should be on a 500, but get a 700, then I can drink more beer!


Dang i like the way you think :cornut::rockon:

It also depends on leverage ratios & rider skilz also.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Skilz = you saw me wreck your bike 

Leverage, 1:6 ratio ( 1 six pack for each hand)


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> Skilz = you saw me wreck your bike
> 
> Leverage, 1:6 ratio ( 1 six pack for each hand)


Wow...wanna bring those packs to the ride?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

desmo13 said:


> Skilz = you saw me wreck your bike
> 
> Leverage, 1:6 ratio ( 1 six pack for each hand)


And you didn't even bruise it. :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

I found this if you like math projects. :madman:

http://www.theride.ca/guru/spring-calc.htm

Or

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=47726


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

You guys are bummed!!!
While you guys are stuck outside and lugging bikes up that big ole hill and rippin' back down (think how much your brake shoes and tires are gonna wear with all that riding) I get to spend all day indoor waiting hand and foot on tourists....and miss one of the more epic B.A. gatherings...

Yeah, you guys wish you were me


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

It all depends on the bike/leverage ratio, how much you weigh, and how big you go. the springs are only like 30 bucks so buy a few and see what feels best


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

velocipus said:


> You guys are bummed!!!
> While you guys are stuck outside and lugging bikes up that big ole hill and rippin' back down (think how much your brake shoes and tires are gonna wear with all that riding) I get to spend all day indoor waiting hand and foot on tourists....and miss one of the more epic B.A. gatherings...
> 
> Yeah, you guys wish you were me


Dang i new i should have said no i cant go. :madman::madman: Now i wont able to ride fer nother 3 month cuz i aint got no breks, oh shnitzal tyrs be baldin also. :thumbsup:


----------



## daba (Apr 29, 2007)

Damn, wish I could go but my bike's not gonna be here until June! Maybe next time.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Ray Bao said:


> edit: somehow forgot to order my front Code from BTI...
> 
> goddangit! Looks like I won't be rockin this ride...unless it's on the hardtail...


You can rock the HT there, mtnbecky did it last year along with supermachete's friend. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

giant alameda rider said:


> Ebfree, me and possible others will be attending. Dogonfr want to meet up at the bottom and hike up to the top? I don't remember the entire way.


You guys still in for the ride


----------



## kevlau (Feb 15, 2006)

*So When & Where*

I could go for another Solstice ride. This time it won't be 100 Degree's. Ask Dave
about my first solstice ride.

So... amid all this talk about springs, work, and pretty much everything. Can I get an exact time to meet? We're meeting at Java Hut parking lot in lovely fairfax right? Around 10ish??? is what I got so far.

Hey PO, wus up with you? You hurt yourself again or something? or did Dave hurt hisself again?

Anway should be good times.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

kevlau said:


> I could go for another Solstice ride. This time it won't be 100 Degree's. Ask Dave
> about my first solstice ride.
> 
> So... amid all this talk about springs, work, and pretty much everything. Can I get an exact time to meet? We're meeting at Java Hut parking lot in lovely fairfax right? Around 10ish??? is what I got so far.
> ...


Hahaha that was a good one, i didn't even think about the weather till we hit the hill & it sucked going up. I have been out there when it's been hotter though. :madman:

I figure if we start rolling in by 10:00'ish we can hit the road to the trail by 10:30-10:45'ish that gives us pleanty of time for all abilitys to make it to the top by 12:00'ish to join up with the other group. :thumbsup:

First i crashed without knee guards riding solo & tore my left knee up pretty well, then the next day Poh went & flipped to his knees & did a X2 of me.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I need to know who plans on going the "Hyphy Way" (Shuttling up half the hike?) We need to figure out the car situation ASAP.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

take lots of pics, video, artist's rendering's etc...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

X-Vert said:


> take lots of pics, video, artist's rendering's etc...


Dogon can you bring your Digi Cam?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Alright so I just finished up my bike. I will be coming for sure and my friend Ethan might come too....

So raptordude, can you give me directions to the Hyphy meeting area? I have no idea where Dixie school is... I'll be coming from Napa if that helps you, or just give me an address and I'll Mapquest.

EDIT:

So like 10:45 at the parking lot at Dixie school? 

I can bring my digital camera. Its pretty awesome Casio Exilim Ex-Z750 chea son.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Dogon can you bring your Digi Cam?


I'll bring it but i sux at taking pic's & Matt sounds like he has it covered so there should be at least 2 cameras possibly more. :thumbsup:


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

I will have my helmet cam, plus my little digital. Wife doesnt let me take the good EOS XTi if I am riding


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

matt said:


> Alright so I just finished up my bike. I will be coming for sure and my friend Ethan might come too....
> 
> So raptordude, can you give me directions to the Hyphy meeting area? I have no idea where Dixie school is... I'll be coming from Napa if that helps you, or just give me an address and I'll Mapquest.
> 
> ...


Well okay, heres the rundown.

Toyota Tundra:
Me
Leddzepp4life
My Friend Zephyr
Supermachete
Matt

So thats 5 dudes and 5 bikes if we are even ABLE to get the Tundra. I will call my friend (Leddzepp) to see if it is available.

If NO Tundra, then I can only shuttle 3 guys and 3 bikes in my car, I don't know if you could drive people up possibly.

So Tundra is the primary plan. Supermachete, would you be willing to shuttle up? We might just have to ride back over the TL Grade.

Directions to Dixie School Parking Lot:
Go on Highway 37 Towards SF (I am assuming you know how to get on that)
Merge onto 101 South
Exit Lucas Valley Road
Take Left at the Light
Drive along Lucas Valley Road until you see the turnoff for Mt. Muir Court
At the FIRST Stop sign you approach, take a right.
You will see a parking lot and a sign for the school almost instantly, pull in.

Call me if you get lost: 415-793-5472.

Dogon, give me your number in case you are late or something goes wrong.

Woo! This is going to be fun!

And yes, around 10:45 A.M. in the Parking Lot


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Dogon, give me your number in case you are late or something goes wrong.


Dont you go & flake out again, your on public watch this time. 
Me late?? i'm on Mexican time bro. 510 325-2911


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Dont you go & flake out again, your on public watch this time.
> Me late?? i'm on Mexican time bro. 510 325-2911


Sweet...putting that number in my "Drunk Dialing" catagory.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Sweet...putting that number in my "Drunk Dialing" catagory.


Your too far away for beer runs.


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

i got the tundra, kyle your gonna have to call me in the morning i am gonna be way to hung over to wake up on my own. you might have to drive over to my house in the morning to get the tool thingy off the back cause its like 300 pounds.and kyle i want you to bring your helmet cam and keep up with me, if not maybe you can catch me on the ground after a beef like today.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

ledzepp4life said:


> i got the tundra, kyle your gonna have to call me in the morning i am gonna be way to hung over to wake up on my own. you might have to drive over to my house in the morning to get the tool thingy off the back cause its like 300 pounds.and kyle i want you to bring your helmet cam and keep up with me, if not maybe you can catch me on the ground after a beef like today.


Nah dude I helmet cammed it a while back, I'll just be on your tail keeping up.

I'm waking up at 10:00, I'll call you at like 10:30 or something. Have fun at the kegger, I'm way too tired to go out tonight...


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

I'll have one (canon eos rebel)for the dj sesh after, I'm too prone to riding off the trail to risk it on the run down.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

*Good Mornning Yay Area Riders!!!

Soul Ride at High Noon Woohoo :cornut:

*


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Ya I've been up since 5:45.......I have a 3 1/2 year old. although we did watch CKD, sick movie, now i'm fired up for the ride!


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

supermachete said:


> Ya I've been up since 5:45.......I have a 3 1/2 year old. although we did watch CKD, sick movie, now i'm fired up for the ride!


Yeah I went to sleep at 2 and I was up at 7!! awesome!

See you all in a few hours.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh man that was a fun ride...we may have to schedule another one.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

just got back, hit up the jumps for a bit. dogon did you make it out? we waited in the lot but didn't see you for like 15min, so we bounced. perhaps next time we can do a post ride bbQ.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Oh man that was a fun ride...we may have to schedule another one.


Good to meet the infamous Rapdude, next time no mechanical. desmo13 did really well for his first real DH type experience. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Did you guyd go to the DJ's after


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

supermachete said:


> just got back, hit up the jumps for a bit. dogon did you make it out? we waited in the lot but didn't see you for like 15min, so we bounced. perhaps next time we can do a post ride bbQ.


:eekster: Ya we went over to Sunshine to fix the BB/Guide. :crazy:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah my last words to supermachete were "If I don't see dogon post on MTBR tonight, we may have to form a search party".

Good to know you're uh, finally down the entire mountain.

I DO want to see that Helmet Cam though .


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Yeah my last words to supermachete were "If I don't see dogon post on MTBR tonight, we may have to form a search party".
> 
> Good to know you're uh, finally down the entire mountain.
> 
> I DO want to see that Helmet Cam though .


Hay now cant leave a new rider to fend for himself :thumbsup:

Just removed a Tic from my leg, dang those things. :madmax:


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

okay, since I was late, rushing, I didnt have one of you check my helmet cam angle. Nice shots of my front wheel though 

Good shakedown cruise for the bike. seat angle..wrong..ouch
BB... loose...ouch
Bars...wide...suck
grips..suck
Shoes...chuck taylors.. feet hurt.
Spring...weak.. I had about an inch of travel when I sat on the bike  just ordered a 550lb spring.
Fork..stiff..only used about half the travel.

But... riding was awesome and fun! almost bit hard on the first drop, wasnt paying attention, and it was on me, I was going too slow. nose wheelie landing 


Not sure if I am ready for CHDH this season, it is going to take some time to get used to the bike. it is a wee bit different than my superlight 

661 pressure suit was comfy, not hot. 661 helmet g=felt good, worked well on that low tree branch, not as hot as I expected.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

It's Rapdudes fault, hes the cinematographer in the group. :incazzato:


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

sheesh raptor. I guess I was having so much fun, or just focusing on a new bike, but I only took two pics today, before we started, and some really cool cranks (dogonfr


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

:yikes: Cool crank arm set up you got there.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> It's Rapdudes fault, hes the cinematographer in the group. :incazzato:


Lipstick Helmet Cams are my specialty.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Aiming them isn't mine...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> Aiming them isn't mine...


Next time I may have to be in control of anything audio visual .


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Next time I may have to be in control of anything audio visual .


You could be cute with lipstick :lol:


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks like a good time! I'm taking some groms with me to JMP in the morning.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

X-Vert said:


> Looks like a good time! I'm taking some groms with me to JMP in the morning.


are you going Monday AM? I flaked on today's (Sunday) mini-msdhw gathering at the Pleasanton Bike Park jumps due to sickness, but I'm hoping to ride Monday.
-Rich


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

East Bay Rich said:


> are you going Monday AM? I flaked on today's (Sunday) mini-msdhw gathering at the Pleasanton Bike Park jumps due to sickness, but I'm hoping to ride Monday.
> -Rich


On the water tomorrow. Hope you feel better.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ARGARGARG

this sounded sooooo much fun. and those jumps damn. i got to ride but not so much fun and i was alone. im gone all through june but july, when not at N* more group rides


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> ARGARGARG
> 
> this sounded sooooo much fun. and those jumps damn. i got to ride but not so much fun and i was alone. im gone all through june but july, when not at N* more group rides


Ya you & Rapdude the friendly Ghost.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Me and Cody (Guy on the Red Sunday that fell into the creek) are doing Downieville not this week but the next week...

Anyone game? We're gonna have to rip it though, we need to make that 2 PM shuttle after the 12 PM one I think.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Me and Cody (Guy on the Red Sunday that fell into the creek)


Dank i missed the excitment ahead. Oh well i was a rescue ranger instead.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

what day? and did that vid work for you?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

This thread should be moved to a local forum.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> This thread should be moved to a local forum.


nope...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> nope...


Yes :yesnod:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Yes :yesnod:


nope... :nono:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> nope... :nono:


Yes :skep:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Yes :skep:


nope...:madman:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> nope...:madman:


Okay then, you are tha boss


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Okay then, you are tha boss


:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


owned


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Yes :skep:


The local Nor Cal forum is XC ONLY or dont post, skrew dat cauz we be havin fun. :cornut::cornut:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> owned


I do believe that is Powned. Any way the Nor Cal forum :madman::madman::madman:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Me and Cody (Guy on the Red Sunday that fell into the creek) are doing Downieville not this week but the next week...
> 
> Anyone game? We're gonna have to rip it though, we need to make that 2 PM shuttle after the 12 PM one I think.


Which weekend? Saturday June 2nd? Some of my buddies are scheduled for the 12 and 3 PM shuttles. Didn't make plans on going with them, because the group was already pretty big, which usually ends up at a slower pace and greater chances that some will technical. :madman:

Maybe I'll go after all...got room for one more?:ihih:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

*D*mn, wish I could have made it...*

We had a late flight in, didn't get home till 2 a.m. saturday morning. Got up at about 9ish, probually had time to get up there but didn't have driving directions or phone #'s to get hold of anyone, server was down on my computer:smallviolin: We'll have to plan another ride soon...hopefully I won't be stuck in Costa Rica with the future in-laws bird watching and chasing butterflies (UUUGGGHHHH, what torture! :sad


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> The local Nor Cal forum is XC ONLY or dont post, skrew dat cauz we be havin fun. :cornut::cornut:


That's why MSDHW exists! wink, wink ; ) 
I finally fixed my helmet cam. I'll be sure to carefully aim it when in use.
I'd like to get a bigger bike so I can join y'all. All I have are the DJ and 4x. Last time I rode JMP w/ y'all, I ate it at the bottom of Cindy on my old HT.
-ebRich


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*sup Richie!*



East Bay Rich said:


> That's why MSDHW exists! wink, wink ; )
> I finally fixed my helmet cam. I'll be sure to carefully aim it when in use.
> I'd like to get a bigger bike so I can join y'all. All I have are the DJ and 4x. Last time I rode JMP w/ y'all, I ate it at the bottom of Cindy on my old HT.
> -ebRich


Had fun yesterday...http://media.putfile.com/jmp-91

Yes gentlemen...hit up MSDHW!


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Anyone know where the jumps are at near the school? pm cool...

Did Soul-stis today, after some West Marin fun. Never, ever, ever climb up Gunshot. Need a ****ing elevator. Ended up pushing my bike most of the way up until the singletrack.

Beatiful day, glad you all had a killer time. Need more log drops on that trail!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

East Bay Rich said:


> That's why MSDHW exists! wink, wink ; )


Ya iv been there, boys in skiikrtz flappin there wings. 



East Bay Rich said:


> I finally fixed my helmet cam. I'll be sure to carefully aim it when in use.
> I'd like to get a bigger bike so I can join y'all. All I have are the DJ and 4x. Last time I rode JMP w/ y'all, I ate it at the bottom of Cindy on my old HT.
> -ebRich


Ya you bent that wheel BAD & did a dang great job straightening it also, frigin trooper dude. :band:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

baycat said:


> Anyone know where the jumps are at near the school? pm cool...
> 
> Did Soul-stis today, after some West Marin fun. Never, ever, ever climb up Gunshot. Need a ****ing elevator. Ended up pushing my bike most of the way up until the singletrack.
> 
> Beatiful day, glad you all had a killer time. Need more log drops on that trail!


You will have to donate a bike to find out. 

Bonus is you only need 1 vehicle to go in & out. :thumbsup:

Frigin bike Whore, whats the new one 

Every winter brings more logs :cornut:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> Which weekend? Saturday June 2nd? Some of my buddies are scheduled for the 12 and 3 PM shuttles. Didn't make plans on going with them, because the group was already pretty big, which usually ends up at a slower pace and greater chances that some will technical. :madman:
> 
> Maybe I'll go after all...got room for one more?:ihih:


Weekend? Nah we don't do weekends, we're doing weekday so theres less traffic and noobs on da road.

I actually do have room for one more, but you might have work or somethin'.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

supermachete said:


> what day? and did that vid work for you?


Oh yeah dude that video was off the hook.

We're looking at Wednesday June 6th.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Weekend? Nah we don't do weekends, we're doing weekday so theres less traffic and noobs on da road.
> 
> I actually do have room for one more, but you might have work or somethin'.


Brotha Tim these kids be in the Ritz you or me couldn't aford the same quality they are used too. :bluefrown:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Brotha Tim these kids be in the Ritz you or me couldn't aford the same quality they are used too. :bluefrown:


Ritz? We're day tripping in a 4Runner or Tundra...


----------

